
What We Could Have Done with the Iraq War Money - jaybol
http://www.good.is/post/on-american-priorities-10-things-we-could-have-done-with-the-iraq-war-money/
======
mikerhoads
Dig the anti war message of these type of posts but in reality, we should have
just not borrowed/printed the money at all. All of this supposed opportunity
cost is nonsense.

